# olive oil going !



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh Dear.  

Olive oil decanters in bars banned by EU « DavidJackson.info


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Oh Dear.
> 
> Olive oil decanters in bars banned by EU « DavidJackson.info


OMG!

I can NOT believe this!!


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Riots in 3....2....1....

No, but seriously, that is ridiculous.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Some thoughts.

1. just where can you buy 5 litres of olive oil for a euro?

2. If a bar serves poor quality olive oil AND if that is important to the clientelle then they will go elsewhere.

3. Like the smoking ban, will anyone in Spain actually care or observe it.

4. I need a new aceitera. Ours never seem to last more than six months. (seals crack). There should be a glut of cheap ones soon.

5. Nice to see the EU spending valuable time sorting major issues.

6. I wonder if Fish and Chip shops will have to change their vinegar and more importantly their ketchup "bottles" on the counter likewise.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

olivefarmer said:


> Some thoughts.
> 
> 1. just where can you buy 5 litres of olive oil for a euro?
> 
> ...


Actually, I went to a restaurant here just 4 hours ago and they did put those sachets on the table. I was puzzled by it but now it makes sense.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Oh Dear.
> 
> Olive oil decanters in bars banned by EU « DavidJackson.info


completely & utterly ridiculous - what's next - salt & pepper pots banned?


edit .... though apparently they banned them in Portugal years ago & it's all been to the good http://www.oliveoiltimes.com/olive-...ortugal-olive-oil-cruets-in-restaurants/32217



> *Has there been any change in olive oil consumption in Portugal?*
> Yes, consumption of olive oil, especially extra virgin, has greatly increased, though not only due to this law. Five years ago, per capita consumption was about 6kg/year and now it’s more than 8kg/year, and rising.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

olivefarmer said:


> Some thoughts.
> 
> 1. just where can you buy 5 litres of olive oil for a euro?
> 
> ...


Not wanting to drag that old argument up, but the vast majority of people *are* observing the ban. I suppose in small places there's more chance of getting away with it, but in any sizeable place they are following the rules.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I found this so unbelievable I looked to see if this was an old thread from 1st April. I really did think it was an April Fool joke 

If you can tell the difference and are bothered about the quality of the oil then you will be able to taste whether it is good or not. 

If you can't tell the good stuff from the bad then, surely, it doesn't matter.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll take my own....


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Next thing, they'll have to serve wine in the original bottles, not pitchers. (I'm looking at you, Burgos.) 

I don't understand this - too much plastic waste for me!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't like the stuff myself, but I don't have a problem with it as long as they only use Spanish oil.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Stupid. Ridiculous. Loss of "culture". McSpain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I somehow smell an Italian rat about this. 

Historically Spain did not have access to the normal EU markets prior to becoming a member so most of its exported oil went to Italy. The Italians managed to get the EU to agree that they could add 4% Italian oil to the Spanish oil and then call it "Italian" and label it as such. When attempts were made to try to stop the practice the Italians screamed "discrimnation" and were able to retain the privilege. 

As Spain tries to break into world markets, the Italians are fighting tooth and nail to avoid their market share being eroded. The chances are, if you buy "Italian" oil, you are, in fact, buying adulterated Spanish oil at a premium price.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I somehow smell an Italian rat about this.
> 
> Historically Spain did not have access to the normal EU markets prior to becoming a member so most of its exported oil went to Italy. The Italians managed to get the EU to agree that they could add 4% Italian oil to the Spanish oil and then call it "Italian" and label it as such. When attempts were made to try to stop the practice the Italians screamed "discrimnation" and were able to retain the privilege.
> 
> As Spain tries to break into world markets, the Italians are fighting tooth and nail to avoid their market share being eroded. The chances are, if you buy "Italian" oil, you are, in fact, buying adulterated Spanish oil at a premium price.


You could well be right. We found out about the Italian "connection" (or should that be con?) some 13 years ago when we bought some olive oil from a cooperative in Montefrio, (The same year I managed to take a 5 litre container back to England as hand luggage on the plane!).

I wonder if anyone has asked the consumers if they want this "protection" by the EU?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The EU? Doncha just love 'em?? Many years ago, whilst employed by the British Government, I had to attend a contract dispute case in Greece. It lasted all of 18 minutes but I was booked for the 3 days it had been expected to last. The Greeks appeared to be very pleased with the outcome and so invited me to a dinner. I sat next to a Greek minister (he was something to with their version of Ag and Fish) and he told me an extraordinary story. The Greeks, as many of you well travelled forumites will know, make excellent feta cheese. So do the Danes, curiously. Because of market subsidies and export import rules and regs, it turned out that the Greeks were not allowed to sell any of their feta cheese in Greece, they had to export it all. Well, it turned out that another EU country found themselves with the same problem; Denmark. So, the Greeks exported nearly all of their feta cheese to Denmark with some bits going to other EU nations, and the Danes? YES, they exported all theirs to Greece. I love the EU. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> The EU? Doncha just love 'em?? Many years ago, whilst employed by the British Government, I had to attend a contract dispute case in Greece. It lasted all of 18 minutes but I was booked for the 3 days it had been expected to last. The Greeks appeared to be very pleased with the outcome and so invited me to a dinner. I sat next to a Greek minister (he was something to with their version of Ag and Fish) and he told me an extraordinary story. The Greeks, as many of you well travelled forumites will know, make excellent feta cheese. So do the Danes, curiously. Because of market subsidies and export import rules and regs, it turned out that the Greeks were not allowed to sell any of their feta cheese in Greece, they had to export it all. Well, it turned out that another EU country found themselves with the same problem; Denmark. So, the Greeks exported nearly all of their feta cheese to Denmark with some bits going to other EU nations, and the Danes? YES, they exported all theirs to Greece. I love the EU. You know it makes sense.


WTF??
So, no sane human being can think that stories like these (more worth the while of farmers to live by subsidies than produce anything themselves, butter mountains, milk lakes, olive trees and grape vines being pulled up as worthless crops in Spain...) demonstrate progress. What better case to demonstrate that our economy and our politics need to change!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Spain produces 45.5% of world production of olive oil. 75% of Spain's production comes from the region of Andalucía, particularly within Jaén province (where I live), although other regions, including Catalonia also produce excellent oil. Although, Italy is a net importer of olive oil it still accounts for 21.5% of the world's production. 

This province, according to official figures produces 1,115,250 tons of olive oil p.a., that's twice as much as the whole of Italy. Something to be proud of perhaps but those rows upon rows of olive trees *do* get rather boring.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

seems like they saw sense.....

Europe's great cucumber debate | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> seems like they saw sense.....
> 
> Europe's great cucumber debate | In English | EL PAÍS


But not enough to stop Italy importing Spanish oil and legally (allowed by EU) adding 4% Italian oil then selling the adulterated Spanish oil as Italian.


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

On this occasion the EU has seen sense ! 

Phil Bennion MEP - Olive oil U-turn victory for common sense


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Whatever the oil comes in you can bet the farmer isn't going to get more money for their crops. Word is, the price is going to be rock bottom again this year.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> Whatever the oil comes in you can bet the farmer isn't going to get more money for their crops. Word is, the price is going to be rock bottom again this year.


With the amount of olives already set on the trees, it will be a bumper crop, IF the weather between now and then, behaves itself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here we go again....

A ban on tabletop oil pourers, as government tries to boost exports | In English | EL PAÍS



> The Popular Party (PP) government has used a royal decree to adapt consumer habits to the new rules, stipulating that oil "will have to be presented in labeled packaging with an opening system that loses its integrity after a single use, and a protection system that prevents refilling once the original contents have been used up."


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The government would do better to insist that only Spanish oil is used and/or sold in bars, restaurants and other establishments in Spain. Also insist that Italy which imports loads of Spanish oil, adulterates it with a small percentage of Italian oil, then resells it as "Italian" be required to clearly show the oil's true origins.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

"The same bottle can be used for several diners. The requirement is that it cannot be refillable, not that a new one be opened for each customer."

just adapt the 5 litre containers to be non refillable ! :lol:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> here we go again....
> 
> A ban on tabletop oil pourers, as government tries to boost exports | In English | EL PAÍS


This is so silly. According to the article below there is no evidence that people's health is at risk from refillable containers. It's just the powerful oil producers wanting customers to see their brands on restaurant tables. If they must change the law, why not just oblige restaurants to provide individual portions on request?

Olive oil will go the way that milk, jam and butter did in the UK, and contribute to the mountain of little plastic containers that are taking over the world. 

Regulación de mercados y emprendedores del BOE: el caso de las aceiteras de los bares >> No se trata de hacer leer >> Blogs EL PAÍS


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> *This is so silly*. According to the article below there is no evidence that people's health is at risk from refillable containers. It's just the powerful oil producers wanting customers to see their brands on restaurant tables. If they must change the law, why not just oblige restaurants to provide individual portions on request?
> 
> Olive oil will go the way that milk, jam and butter did in the UK, and contribute to the mountain of little plastic containers that are taking over the world.
> 
> Regulación de mercados y emprendedores del BOE: el caso de las aceiteras de los bares >> No se trata de hacer leer >> Blogs EL PAÍS


I totally agree,but since they can't do anything about unemployment, national debt, corruption nor anything else,adding to people's woes, it would seem like a good strategy for getting voters distracted from whadchacallit You know..the stuff they promised to do


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

This law is more stupid than a claxon in a plain.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> The government would do better to insist that only Spanish oil is used and/or sold in bars, restaurants and other establishments in Spain. Also insist that Italy which imports loads of Spanish oil, adulterates it with a small percentage of Italian oil, then resells it as "Italian" be required to clearly show the oil's true origins.


Interestingly, we use Italian Olive oil. It is from Canino, which is in the province of Viterbo. Canino olive oil is famous all over the world and the extra virgin olive oil is quite superb. We are fortunate that my school sweetheart lives there and my wife and I visit her once every two years. We get requests from neighbours to bring them some as well. Having a large car gives us the opportunity to bring a few 5 litre cans with us. The oil has a very delicate flavour unlike any olive oil we have ever tasted. We ran a catering business for many years and only used the best for our clients. It is only since retirement we have been travelling to Italy. 
I can't speak for Italian olive oil from other regions, but we have been fortunate to go to Canino, not just for the olive oil, but also the warm and friendly locals we have got to know.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Also insist that Italy which imports loads of Spanish oil, adulterates it with a small percentage of Italian oil, then resells it as "Italian" be required to clearly show the oil's true origins.


One of the Italian political parties has this in there platform. It's also something all small Italian producers want. It's mainly the large often foregein owned producers that are against it.

The EU OTOH doesn't like labeling like this. They consider country of orgin labeling a form of trade barrier.

I doubt Spain would sell very much oil to Italian consumers if it was labeled made in Spain.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

NickZ said:


> I doubt Spain would sell very much oil to Italian consumers if it was labeled made in Spain.


The Italian consumer doesn't buy it, the olive oil companies do. Then they add the minimum amount of Italian oil possible & ship it to the States.
80% of all Spanish oil was sold to the Italians; It went it shiploads every week. Now we're down to road tankers a couple of years ago.

This is why the Spanish found it hard & galling, trying to break into the U.S. market , when they only wanted 'Italian oil'. :lol:

"The Popular Party (PP) government has used a royal decree" 
They are getting a bit too handy using this method don't people think ? 
Like the UK terror legislation , it wasn't meant to be used to avoid debate, & a vote, on important items.
It appears to being used to put through anything they fancy ?
The next one is the ban on demonstrations/abusingm.p's/photographing police , etc.

I thought Franco was dead .


----------

